# Brech-Alarm! Rihanna stürmte von der Bühne



## Stefan102 (21 Dez. 2011)

​
In den vergangenen Monaten tingelte Rihanna (23) im Rahmen ihrer Loud Tour durch die ganze Welt und präsentierte bei 99 Konzerten ihr fünftes Studioalbum. Dabei begeisterte sie ihre Fans jedes Mal auf Neue mit einer spektakulären Show. Doch die Sängerin selbst schien ihren letzten Auftritt in Portugal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zum Kotzen gefunden zu haben.

Mitten in der Performance zu ihrem Hit „What's My Name“ rannte sie von der Bühne, um sich Backstage zu übergeben. Doch der Vollprofi ließ sich nicht so leicht aus dem Konzept bringen. Getreu dem Motto „The show must go on“ stand die angeschlagene R&B-Queen kurze Zeit später wieder im Rampenlicht, sodass das Publikum kaum etwas von dem Zwischenfall bemerkte. Via Twitter fragte ein Fan später, ob sie eine coole Erinnerung an die Show habe. „Ja, während 'What's My Name' rannte ich von der Bühne, um mich zu übergeben. Ich habe es gerade rechtzeitig zu 'Rude Boy' wieder zurückgeschafft“, so die lässige Antwort der 23-Jährigen. Von Wehleidigkeit keine Spur!

So leicht haut sie also nichts um. Ihr Konzert-Fazit fällt deshalb durchweg positiv aus. Die Show sei legendär gewesen, kommentierte die Chartstürmerin aus Barbados. Hat sie sich einen Virus eingefangen oder ist ihr der monatelange Tour-Stress auf dem Magen geschlagen? Über Weihnachten kann sich der Star hoffentlich etwas erholen. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Ragdoll (21 Dez. 2011)

Tja, gut gekotzt ist halb gewonnen


----------



## JayP (21 Dez. 2011)

bestimmt schwanger von einem der justins (bieber oder timberlake)


----------



## Little_Lady (21 Dez. 2011)

Oder die Behinderten in der 1.Reihe waren so hässlich.


----------

